# Having Someone Else Redeem for You



## momof5 (Feb 17, 2012)

My daughter would like to use her AGR pts. for one leg of mine and her sisters' trip. Can she do that even if she is not one who will be traveling? I had enough to get one leg with a room for us, but not enough for the second leg. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, she can. She just calls up and tells them your names and they'll deduct the points from her account and issue tickets in your name.

She does not need to be along for the trip.


----------



## momof5 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yay! Thanks AlanB. I booked our leg on the EB-CS-bus-SJ(this is actually the 2nd leg) . She will book the first leg on the CZ. We are going to get to see a lot of states we've never seen before.


----------



## amamba (Feb 17, 2012)

This is one of the reasons that AGR rocks - you can use your points to book travel for someone else.


----------



## sechs (Feb 17, 2012)

Is there a loyalty program that won't let you book for someone else?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 18, 2012)

Not that I know of!


----------



## amamba (Feb 18, 2012)

OK maybe I was mistaken, but I didn't think you could use airline miles on some airlines to book travel for someone else if you weren't also traveling on the same itinerary. But excuse my ignorance if I am totally wrong about that! :help:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 18, 2012)

amamba said:


> OK maybe I was mistaken, but I didn't think you could use airline miles on some airlines to book travel for someone else if you weren't also traveling on the same itinerary. But excuse my ignorance if I am totally wrong about that! :help:


I sent my BIL to Poland (where he is from so he could see his 80 year old father




) using my FFM!



On his return, because they have a low, medium and high redemption value (depending on how many seats are sold), coach was 100,000 miles and First Class was 80,000 miles!



Guess which I picked for him?



(And it was a daytime flight too!)


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 18, 2012)

amamba said:


> OK maybe I was mistaken, but I didn't think you could use airline miles on some airlines to book travel for someone else if you weren't also traveling on the same itinerary. But excuse my ignorance if I am totally wrong about that! :help:


I'm not aware of any airline that requires the redeeming member to be on the itinerary. I've redeemed award travel for my daughter.

Many airlines use fraud detection programs to look for redemption patterns that suggest the member is selling award travel to strangers. If a member has multiple instances of redemptions for others who are not obviously related to the member, the member may get questioned about the activity. However, a one-off redemption for a non-related person is usually not a problem.


----------



## momof5 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. I have booked travel for my daughter using airlines miles, but that was online. I didn't know if it was any different for train travel since you have to call. Have a great day!


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 21, 2012)

sechs said:


> Is there a loyalty program that won't let you book for someone else?


There's always at least one exception to any rule. If you have a British Airways household account, you pool all household miles into one total, but can only book travel for persons who are listed as members of that household.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2012)

That's why I don't fly BA. Besides, they don't fly from PVD to KIN!



(AE does @ 150 MPH - but it doesn't stop - unless I'm on it!



)


----------



## Anderson (Feb 21, 2012)

I was wondering about this myself. I've got a friend with a large surplus of points in his account (he bought them since it was going to be cheaper than buying the ticket in question, but hilarity ensued and he ended up paying cash instead).


----------

